# Rylie: From Baby to Lady



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I was going through my old photos today, and I can't believe how much Rylie has changed! She is almost 10 months old now, and weighs 3.2lbs. She was a tiny little baby weighing only 21oz when I brought her home at 10 weeks old. Here are some pictures of her from the past 8 months:

10 weeks old:
The night I brought her home










A few days later...









12 weeks old:










5 months, I think:










6 months old:










And now!




























Time really flies; they grow up way too fast!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

I swear she has the most little girlish face I have ever seen on a dog!! She's just beautiful!! And your right she really does look like a lady, very dainty!!


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow she likes to lick soda cans dont she lol.... very pretty little girl


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

The first soda can was closed... she was licking the condensation 

The second was open but empty and rinsed out for recycling  I wouldn't let her lick soda, no, but like all 6 month old puppies they lick and chew everything.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She is very cute. What a lovely little lady!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awww rylies sooooo freakin' cute jessie


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

She's a lovely Lady


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

You're so lucky to have such a pretty little lady!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

:love5: What a beautiful little lady. I love seeing puppy and adult pics. I love the first pic of her! "Where the heck am I?"


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww Rylie is just so beautiful. :love5:

She has grown up to be such a lovely chi.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker was that size once... for a day or two! LOL I love the soda can pics you can see how she's changed.. before you know it she'll have her birthday


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

the last pic is the cutest.. i love chloes expression


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I love the last pic, and I notice it is the one in your siggy.  Great job fixing the eyes!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awww, she's so pretty ^_^ They do grow up so fast.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks  I love her so much!


----------



## ~V~ (Jun 3, 2006)

She is beautiful! I love her colors!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I agree, she has one of the girliest faces  She's such a little lady!!
And she still has a puppy face, at 10 months. 
I miss Carl's puppy face!


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

I love looking at pictures of them growing up. She is a beautiful little lady.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks  

She was such a cute and tiny little puppy. She has always been so laid back and sweet. I have the closest bond with Rylie out of my three. She is just so special to me!


----------



## PrincessMarissa (May 18, 2006)

she has grown from a precious baby to a beautiful lady. I love her ears.


----------



## peaches (Jun 12, 2006)

your little lady is beautiful!


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Its true. She is so ladylike. Very cute pics. I love Chloe in the last one too.


----------



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

Aww! What a pretty lady. I love the sleeping pic, my Honey sleeps with her eye open a bit just like that.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

I wanna see Madison's pix next!!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

they sure do grow up fast good thing to take lots of pics


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Lory07 said:


> I wanna see Madison's pix next!!


:thumbup:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I am going to do one for Chloe, and one for Madison soon 

Thanks everyone


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I just wanted to add this...
Carl's ears were up while he was sleeping and my 11-year old sister said "Whoa his ears look big! But not as big as Rylie's!" :lol: We have another chi-people addict on our hands...I show her the cute chi pics all the time


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she is such a sweetie


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks


----------

